# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Προβλημα με αεροθερμο

## tsitsi58

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα αεροθερμο που ενω δουλευει κανονικα το μοτέρ δεν βγαζει ζεστο αέρα. Μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε να φτιαχτεί; Ποια μπορει να ειναι ηβλαβη του; ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα τί περιγραφή είναι αυτή; Αν δουλεύει κανονικά τότε πώς δεν βγάζει αέρα, και αν δεν βγάζει αέρα τότε πώς δουλεύει κανονικά;
Το μοτέρ γυρίζει ή όχι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τώρα τί περιγραφή είναι αυτή; Αν δουλεύει κανονικά τότε πώς δεν βγάζει αέρα, και αν δεν βγάζει αέρα τότε πώς δουλεύει κανονικά;
> Το μοτέρ γυρίζει ή όχι;


Αυτό φίλε Filman λέγεται τεχνιτοφοβία (όπως παρόμοια με ιατροφοβία μην τυχόν του βγάλουν πολλά κουσούρια)  :Tongue2: 

Μάλλον εννοεί δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας αλλά δεν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα , επομένως κάποια θερμική ασφάλεια θα έχει διακοπεί από το κύκλωμα που ελέγχει και κουμαντάρει τις αντιστάσεις για θέρμανση του αέρα . Ή κόπηκε η ίδια αντίσταση
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## nyannaco

Και ακόμη κι αν βρεθούν ανταλλακτικά, αξίζει τον κόπο για μία συσκευή που ξεκινάει από €10 καινούργια;

----------


## tsitsi58

> Αυτό φίλε Filman λέγεται τεχνιτοφοβία (όπως παρόμοια με ιατροφοβία μην τυχόν του βγάλουν πολλά κουσούρια) 
> 
> Μάλλον εννοεί δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας αλλά δεν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα , επομένως κάποια θερμική ασφάλεια θα έχει διακοπεί από το κύκλωμα που ελέγχει και κουμαντάρει τις αντιστάσεις για θέρμανση του αέρα . Ή κόπηκε η ίδια αντίσταση
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...BC%CE%BF%CF%85


Αυτο ακριβως συμβαίνει

----------


## FILMAN

Ε τότε συμβαίνει αυτό που είπε ο Κυριακίδης, ή έχει ανοίξει κάποια θερμοασφάλεια (λιγότερο πιθανό διότι λογικά δεν θα δούλευε ο ανεμιστήρας) ή κάποιος αυτο-επαναφερόμενος θερμοστάτης έχει μείνει - κακώς - ανοιχτός, ή έχει κοπεί το σύρμα της αντίστασης (που όμως αν είχε τουλάχιστον δύο σκάλες θέρμανσης όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουν κοπεί και οι δυο αντιστάσεις). Επίσης μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει επαφή στον διακόπτη (π.χ. λιώσιμο) ή στο σημείο σύνδεσης καλωδίου - αντίστασης.

----------

marioland (12-10-16)

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

Αυτή την θερμική ασφάλεια, μπορεί κάποιος να την παρακάμψει σε περίπτωση που είναι καμμένη ή είναι απαραίτητη. Το ρωτάω γιατί μια καμμένη που έχω σε αερόθερμο, δεν φαίνεται να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί έτσι όπως την έχει στηρίξει ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

Κάνοντας κάτι σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας.

P1010432.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, με το ρεύμα που περνάει από κει άμα το κάνεις έτσι που δείχνεις (με τόσο πολύ ...σφιχτές συνδέσεις δηλαδή) η θερμότητα θα πάψει να παράγεται στις αντιστάσεις και θα παράγεται από τις συνδέσεις που έκανες λιώνοντας και το πλαστικό του καλωδίου. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω να το έκανες για δείγμα μόνο και μόνο για τη φωτο και να μην σου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό να το λειτουργήσεις έτσι.

Η θερμοασφάλεια σε καμιά συσκευή δεν προορίζεται για συχνή αλλαγή αν περίμενες να βρεις φίσες ας πούμε. Μπορείς να κόψεις σύρριζα τα σύρματα της παλιάς και πάνω σ' αυτά να προσαρμόσεις με κάποιο τρόπο την καινούρια. Μην την καταργήσεις.

----------

ezizu (23-12-16)

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

Αυτό που έκανα στην φωτογραφία, το έκανα σαν τεστ να βεβαιωθώ ότι φταίει η ασφάλεια.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι την παρακάμψω, θα κάνω ασφαλέστερη δουλειά χωρίς να κινδυνεύει να καεί το καλώδιο. Και αυτό προσωρινά. 

Όταν βρω καινούργια αντίσταση, ο μόνος τρόπος που βλέπω να μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί, είναι βίδα με παξιμάδι στις τρύπες που έχω περάσει το καλώδιο.

Το ερώτημα ήταν αν μπορώ να την παρακάμψω προσωρινά, μέχρι να βρεθεί αντίσταση. 

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## FILMAN

Η θερμοασφάλεια αυτή είναι εκεί για λόγους ασφαλείας και όταν είναι καλή ισοδυναμεί με βραχυκύκλωμα. Από την άποψη αυτή λοιπόν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με ένα κομμάτι σύρμα. Όμως το σύρμα δεν θα διακόψει το κύκλωμα σε μια αφύσικη ανύψωση της θερμοκρασίας οπότε θα υποστείς τις σχετικές συνέπειες. Δεν χρειαζόταν να τη γεφυρώσεις για να δεις αν φταίει αυτή, θα μπορούσες πολύ απλά να την ωμομετρήσεις. Οποιαδήποτε ένδειξη διαφορετική των 0Ω σημαίνει ότι είναι χαλασμένη.

----------

ezizu (23-12-16)

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

Όταν κλείνω έναν διακόπτη για να κόψω το ρεύμα, συνήθως πριν πιάσω ένα καλώδιο, το ακουμπάω πρώτα ελαφρά με το δάχτυλο. Έτσι είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω κόψει το ρεύμα και μπορώ να πιάσω το καλώδιο.  :Smile: 

Μέτρησα την ασφάλεια και είδα ότι ήταν καμμένη. Έκανα αυτό το επιπλέον τεστ, για επιβεβαίωση και για να δω αν θα δουλέψουν οι αντιστάσεις και ο ανεμιστήρας.

Κατανόησα την απάντησή σου και ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει η ασφάλεια, αλλά αν για λίγο δουλέψει και χωρίς αυτή, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η ευθύνη είναι δική μου ή όποιου κάνει τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις.

Εύχομαι καλά Χριστούγεννα !

----------


## FILMAN

> Όταν κλείνω έναν διακόπτη για να κόψω το ρεύμα, συνήθως πριν πιάσω ένα καλώδιο, το ακουμπάω πρώτα ελαφρά με το δάχτυλο. Έτσι είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω κόψει το ρεύμα και μπορώ να πιάσω το καλώδιο.


Δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

Δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι υπάρχει, αλλά δεν ξέρεις αν για άγνωστο λόγο, χάλασε το προηγούμενο δευτερόλεπτο.

Πριν 25 χρόνια, ένας άνθρωπος έχασε την ζωή του, επειδή ένας περιστροφικός διακόπτης θερμοσιφώνου, γύρισε μεν χωρίς όμως να περιστρέψει τα ελάσματα. Ευρισκόμενος σε χώρο με υγρασία έπιασε - όντας σίγουρος - το καλώδιο και...τέλος.
Περίπτωση μία στο δισεκατομμύριο, αλλά να που έγινε.

----------


## FILMAN

Και επειδή κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τύχει το κατσαβίδι να μην δουλέψει εσύ δεν το χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου και αγγίζεις το καλώδιο κατευθείαν;  :Confused1:  Τί λογική είναι αυτή;

Όσο για την άλλη περίπτωση που είπες, το να γύρισε ο διακόπτης αλλά όχι τα ελάσματα το βρίσκω απίθανο. Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να γύρισε το κουμπί αλλά όχι ο άξονας του διακόπτη, και αν αυτός που το έκανε δεν το είχε κάνει για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του θα είχε καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά από την αίσθηση του κουμπιού στο χέρι του και τον ήχο που άκουσε. *Αλλά από ότι φαίνεται ούτε αυτός έκανε πρώτα μια δοκιμή με το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι γιατί τα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια χαλάνε.*

----------

klik (28-12-16), Vulcan (25-12-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευρισκόμενος σε χώρο με υγρασία έπιασε - όντας σίγουρος - το καλώδιο και...τέλος.
> Περίπτωση μία στο δισεκατομμύριο, αλλά να που έγινε.


Πάντως ο Filman ή άλλοι που ξέρουν δεν δίνουν πιθανότητα ούτε μία στο τρισεκατομμύριο να συμβεί κάτι ακόμη και αν τους προκαλέσεις να δουλέψουν χωρίς μέσα (π.χ. κατσαβίδι δοκιμαστικό ή ότι άλλο ) . Απλά ποτέ δεν πιάνουν κάτι που "δαγκώνει" έχοντας στον νου τους και θεωρούν πάντα ότι το ρεύμα υπάρχει έστω και με κατεβασμένους υποτίθεται διακόπτες κτλ.
Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση είχα βάλει κλέμα που την έκοψα στα 2 για να πάρω τα 2 μισά της κλέμας και να αντικαταστήσω την ασφάλεια . Επιτυχείς εργασία και διαρκείας .

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

> Και επειδή κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τύχει το κατσαβίδι να μην δουλέψει εσύ δεν το χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου και αγγίζεις το καλώδιο κατευθείαν;  Τί λογική είναι αυτή;
> 
> Όσο για την άλλη περίπτωση που είπες, το να γύρισε ο διακόπτης αλλά όχι τα ελάσματα το βρίσκω απίθανο. Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να γύρισε το κουμπί αλλά όχι ο άξονας του διακόπτη, και αν αυτός που το έκανε δεν το είχε κάνει για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του θα είχε καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά από την αίσθηση του κουμπιού στο χέρι του και τον ήχο που άκουσε. *Αλλά από ότι φαίνεται ούτε αυτός έκανε πρώτα μια δοκιμή με το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι γιατί τα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια χαλάνε.*


Κακή διατύπωση από μέρους μου.
Πρώτα ελέγχω με το δοκιμαστικό και μετά - καλού κακού - ακουμπάω και λίγο με το δάχτυλο.
Δεν το κάνω πάντα, αλλά καμιά φορά, όταν οι συνθήκες δημιουργούν αμφιβολία.

Όσο για το δυστύχημα, κατά το ήμισυ έπεσες μέσα.
Αυτός που γύρισε τον διακόπτη για να τον κλείσει δεν ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος, ούτε και το θύμα που προσπάθησε να βρει την βλάβη. Το θύμα έλεγξε με το δοκιμαστικό, ερχόταν ρεύμα και ζήτησε από τον έτερο να κλείσει τον διακόπτη για να προχωρήσει.
Ο άξονας του διακόπτη γύρισε, μαζί και το ένα από τα δύο ελάσματα. Το άλλο της φάσης έμεινε στην θέση του. Πιθανόν λόγω παλαιότητας και μεγάλης φθοράς. Αυτό ήταν το πόρισμα της Πυροσβεστικής που έκανε αυτοψία.

----------


## Θεμιστοκλής

> Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση είχα βάλει κλέμα που την έκοψα στα 2 για να πάρω τα 2 μισά της κλέμας και να αντικαταστήσω την ασφάλεια . Επιτυχείς εργασία και διαρκείας .


Καλή ιδέα κι αυτή. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όσο για το δυστύχημα, κατά το ήμισυ έπεσες μέσα.
> Αυτός που γύρισε τον διακόπτη για να τον κλείσει δεν ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος, ούτε και το θύμα που προσπάθησε να βρει την βλάβη. Το θύμα έλεγξε με το δοκιμαστικό, ερχόταν ρεύμα και ζήτησε από τον έτερο να κλείσει τον διακόπτη για να προχωρήσει.
> Ο άξονας του διακόπτη γύρισε, μαζί και το ένα από τα δύο ελάσματα. Το άλλο της φάσης έμεινε στην θέση του. Πιθανόν λόγω παλαιότητας και μεγάλης φθοράς. Αυτό ήταν το πόρισμα της Πυροσβεστικής που έκανε αυτοψία.


Λογικά αν έμεινε της φάσης στην θέση του , θα έπρεπε και πάλι να κάνει έλεγχο με το δοκιμαστικό και θα το έβλεπε ότι δεν έκανε αυτό που του ζήτησε . Αλλά όπως και να έχει πρέπει κανείς να θεωρεί και να δουλεύει σαν να υπάρχει πάντα ρεύμα ανά πάσα στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω αν με κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω. (π.χ. αν πας να επισκευάσεις ένα ηλεκτρικό σίδερο και το βλέπεις ότι το φις του καλώδιο είναι ασύνδετο ... εκεί βάλε και την γλώσσα σου  , αλλά σε εγκατάσταση οικίας δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τίποτα ανά πάσα στιγμή)

----------

FILMAN (27-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Λογικά αν έμεινε της φάσης στην θέση του , θα έπρεπε και πάλι να κάνει έλεγχο με το δοκιμαστικό και θα το έβλεπε ότι δεν έκανε αυτό που του ζήτησε .


Ε, μα βέβαια!

----------

